
Sharp drop in coronavirus in Brazilian Amazon sparks questions re: herd immunity - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/brazil-coronavirus-manaus-herd-immunity/2020/08/23/0eccda40-d80e-11ea-930e-d88518c57dcc_story.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/Uffvp](https://archive.vn/Uffvp)

